# Cauliflower cheese without flour, help me adapt the recipe, please.



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 9, 2019)

Calling all cooks.
found a recipe for a flourless cauliflower cheese.

mix together 200g of ricotta and 200g creme fraiche with 100g grated cheese and dash of worcestershire sauce.  Sounds easy  and only 5g carb per portion. 
Quite fancy it for tomorrow night, but dont have all the ingredients.
As we are moving house within weeks, its pointless filling the fridge.
So my questions are:
Would cream cheese, philadelphia style subtitute for ricotta?  
How about greek yoghurt for creme fraiche?
Am considering adding an egg for thickening, is this a good idea?
Will have to do without parmesan to sprinkle on top as that has already been taken to the new house.
My last attempt at adapting a recipe was disastrous.  
Hoping for a better, or at least edible result this time.

Also in the fridge might be useful, some double cream and half a mozzerella ball.
There is no ordinary flour in the house, although have got coconut flour and ground almonds.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 9, 2019)

Ah - all you need is some steamed to almost done cauliflower.
Transfer to a warm oven proof dish and let it steam for a little while, giving it a gentle shake to let more steam out two or three times. 
when it seems dry enough heap it up a bit and cover it with cream cheese.
I like to use red Leicester  for the topping - grate a hard cheese all over the top of the mound and then put the dish into a low temperature oven until the cheese melts.
You can add a sprinkle of herbs or spices - just as you like, but I eat it with just the three ingredients.


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 11, 2019)

May I suggest some blue cheese like gorgonzola?
Or if you like eggs you could make fonduta or fonduta lookalike http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/fonduta/

https://www.fontina-valledaosta.it/en-gb/original-recipe-fondue

If you are using the real one of course is best, but any soft cow cheese like Gruyère, provolone, Gouda, or Emmental will do.

There's also the canned version - https://www.fontina-valledaosta.it/en-gb/fonduta-alla-valdostana - not so good like the fresh one but you could live with it...


----------



## Frenchy7181 (Mar 12, 2019)

SkinnyLiz said:


> Calling all cooks.
> found a recipe for a flourless cauliflower cheese.
> 
> mix together 200g of ricotta and 200g creme fraiche with 100g grated cheese and dash of worcestershire sauce.  Sounds easy  and only 5g carb per portion.
> ...




Hi Skinnyliz,
I work in a private hospital and when I need to use a gluten or low carb cheese sauce this is what i do it is delicious and so easy to make.
Put some milk to boil in the meantime grate some cheese add some salt, pepper, nutmeg, cayenne pepper a couple of spoons of cornflour just enough to coat the cheese, shake it so the cornflour mixes with the cheese.
when the milk comes to boil drop the cheese mixture in it, lower the heat, whik together until thickenned if you want to add cream cheese feel free to do so it taste delicious in it you can also add a bit of mustard or tomato puree, or even pesto, sprinkle more grated cheese on top warm up in oven for 25 minutes or until hot. enjoy also works with steamed leeks rolled with sliced ham, broccoli, chicken and leeks, the variations are countless drop some blue cheese for a change add some walnuts and a pinch of sage for a new flavour.
I hope this helps. Enjoy
Frenchy7181
Instagram Pascal_le_chef


----------



## trophywench (Mar 12, 2019)

Er, that's not really as low carb as it could be with other suggestions though, is it?

Should be dry mustard powder when you make a traditional roux-based sauce, but you have to use quite a bit more of 'ready made' English Mustard for the same effect.  You don't need a gallon of it so I expect you could do what I do and still be lower carb rather than no carb - ie use a smaller spoonful of butter and flour and less milk to dilute it with, but take off heat and still add shedloads of mature cheddar and few grinds of nutmeg.  Blast thoroughly in red hot oven.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 14, 2019)

Woah - I missed that - low carb might be relative - but cornflour and milk - I'd not be pleased to be fed them when I asked for low carb.


----------



## SamJB (Mar 21, 2019)

I just melt a tub of philly, add cheddar and cauli. Cheesy and low carb!


----------

